# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Nhờ các bác chỉ giúp về CNC Plasma nhé

## Dương Công Lũy

Em mới tậu đc 1 máy CNC Plasma, lắp đặt và mọi chuyện đều ok nếu chỉ cắt một sản phẩm nhưng khi tạo ra một loạt sản phẩm giống nhau thì em nó chỉ cắt đc duy nhất sp đầu tiên rồi dừng lại và báo: "arc break alarm" tạm dịch là "báo động hồ quang bị phá vỡ" có đc không? vậy em phải làm gì? máy Plasma này sài cho CNC có ok không à? Đa tạ các bác nhiều.

----------


## ktshung

> Em mới tậu đc 1 máy CNC Plasma, lắp đặt và mọi chuyện đều ok nếu chỉ cắt một sản phẩm nhưng khi tạo ra một loạt sản phẩm giống nhau thì em nó chỉ cắt đc duy nhất sp đầu tiên rồi dừng lại và báo: "arc break alarm" tạm dịch là "báo động hồ quang bị phá vỡ" có đc không? vậy em phải làm gì? máy Plasma này sài cho CNC có ok không à? Đa tạ các bác nhiều.


"arc" là cung tròn chứ nhỉ, em nghĩ nó báo đường tròn thứ 2 đã bị tia cắt đầu làm lẹm mất, bác dời ra xa tý xem sao

----------

Dương Công Lũy

----------


## writewin

art ở đây ko phải là cung tròn hay j đâu anh ah ở đây tạm dịch là Hồ quang, khi nguồn plasma hoạt động thì đầu tiên pilot arc (hồ quang mồi) mồi để tạo plassma arc rồi mới cắt dc, em thấy trên hình anh vẽ 2 cung tròn gần nhau quá hình như là tiếp mí nhau luôn, có thể phần mềm báo lổi thôi chứ khi đã hoạt động ổn định thì nguồn ko có vấn đề j đâu anh

----------

Dương Công Lũy

----------


## CKD

> "arc" là cung tròn chứ nhỉ, em nghĩ nó báo đường tròn thứ 2 đã bị tia cắt đầu làm lẹm mất, bác dời ra xa tý xem sao


Y ý. Bác dời các hình cách xa nhau tý xem thê nào.

----------

Dương Công Lũy

----------


## Dương Công Lũy

> Y ý. Bác dời các hình cách xa nhau tý xem thê nào.


Cám ơn các bác, em đã xử lý đc bằng cách tắt cảnh báo hồ quang đi, lỗi này cũng đc hướng dẫn sử dụng cảnh báo rồi mà em chưa coi kỹ. em chụp hình lên các bác coi nhé.
Nó là: Watch arc Enable
Nhân tiện cho em hỏi có bác nào quen sài Fastcam không xin chỉ giáo cho em tý, xin đc cám ơn và hậu tạ trước...

----------


## hancatemc.com

> Em mới tậu đc 1 máy CNC Plasma, lắp đặt và mọi chuyện đều ok nếu chỉ cắt một sản phẩm nhưng khi tạo ra một loạt sản phẩm giống nhau thì em nó chỉ cắt đc duy nhất sp đầu tiên rồi dừng lại và báo: "arc break alarm" tạm dịch là "báo động hồ quang bị phá vỡ" có đc không? vậy em phải làm gì? máy Plasma này sài cho CNC có ok không à? Đa tạ các bác nhiều.


Bạn Dương Công Lũy có thể cho mình biết bạn mua máy này ở đơn vị nào dc ko? Hay bạn tự dựng?
Bạn bỏ chức năng "Watch arc Enable" là bạn sẽ gặp khá nhiều rắc rối khi vận hành đó.

----------


## Dương Công Lũy

> Bạn Dương Công Lũy có thể cho mình biết bạn mua máy này ở đơn vị nào dc ko? Hay bạn tự dựng?
> Bạn bỏ chức năng "Watch arc Enable" là bạn sẽ gặp khá nhiều rắc rối khi vận hành đó.


Máy này em nhập trược tiếp TQ, đến giờ em đã từ không biết gì đến sử dụng thành thạo ngon lành, tuy nhiên cũng phải trả giá chút chút, nhưng không sao.
Các đồ em sài toàn TQ, nhưng em nghĩ bền hay không là do người sài thôi, cám ơn mọi người

----------


## unitec

> Máy này em nhập trược tiếp TQ, đến giờ em đã từ không biết gì đến sử dụng thành thạo ngon lành, tuy nhiên cũng phải trả giá chút chút, nhưng không sao.
> Các đồ em sài toàn TQ, nhưng em nghĩ bền hay không là do người sài thôi, cám ơn mọi người


- Nếu máy có dùng bộ cảm biến THC thì mới bật tính năng ARC on , còn không dùng thì bạn tắt đi là đúng rồi,
- Trên phần mềm mình thấy bạn có đặt thời gian lên, xuống của mỏ cắt, và thời gian đánh thủng. Vậy máy của bạn chắc không dùng THC rồi. Chỉ cần đặt thời gian đánh thủng và lên xuống mỏ hợp lý là cắt được.
- Tắt chế độ ARC đi thì máy không tự dừng khi mất hồ quang, người vận hành phải tự dừng máy. cũng không ảnh hưởng nhiều.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## hancatemc.com

> - Nếu máy có dùng bộ cảm biến THC thì mới bật tính năng ARC on , còn không dùng thì bạn tắt đi là đúng rồi,


Bạn Unitec hiểu sai rồi nhé. Tính năng Watch Ảrc Enable là tính năng theo dõi có hồ quang hay không từ bộ đk CNC. CÓ nghĩa là có hồ quang thì cho chạy. Không có thì CNC ra lệnh dừng máy.
Nên bật tính năng này. Vậy tín hiệu này lấy từ đâu? Từ 2 chỗ:
1. CHính là tín hiệu *OK to Move* từ nguồn cắt Plasma. Với máy của Mỹ như Thermal Dynamics hoặc Hypertherm thì nguồn Plasma có đưa ra 2 tín hiệu này.
2. Hoặc là lấy tín hiệu ARC Ok từ THC đưa về. Tuy nhiên tín hiệu này đôi khi là không chuẩn. Vì THC lấy điện áp đo về là có hay không thôi. Nhiều lúc ko phát hồ quang, nhưng điện áp DC ở 2 đầu điện cực vẫn có. Nên THC vẫn xuất tín hiệu ẢRC OK. Nên máy vẫn chạy. Vì vậy lấy tín hiệu OK to MOve từ nguồn Plasma là chuẩn nhất. *(Kể cả không dùng THC)*
Quay về máy của bạn CÔng Lũy:
1. Lỗi:"arc break alarm" là lỗi CNC phát hiện ko có hồ quang khi bạn bật Watch Ảrc Enable.
Khắc phục như sau: (Có thể 1 trong các nguyên nhân sau)
- Bạn cắt tôn mỏng, để dòng lớn, hoặc tốc độ đi chậm...Dẫn tới phôi cắt bị phá vỡ nhanh, mà mỏ thì di chuyển chậm quá, dòng điện không khép kín mạch từ cực (-) của máy => mỏ cắt => tôn => cực (+). Đương nhiên mất hồ quang. Bạn dựa vào đó để khắc phục.
- Hoặc là bạn sắp sếp 2 chi tiết ở sát nhau quá, chi tiết 1 đã cắt rồi, khi cắt chi tiết 2 lại cắt lại đường cắt chi tiết 1. Đương nhiên cũng sẽ báo lỗi đó. Khắc phục bằng cách đấy 2 chi tiết cách xa nhau bằng 2 lần độ rộng của mạch cắt (hoặc lớn hơn).
2. Lỗi khi bạn cắt chi tiết 1 thì đứt, sang chi tiết 2 thì chạy 1 đoạn mới phát hồ quang. Bạn nên bật tính năng Watch Arc Enable, máy sẽ chờ phát hồ quang mới chạy. Lúc này hiện tượng kia sẽ không còn.
- Bạn nên mua nguồn có sẵn tín hiệu ok to move. Hoặc với những nguồn không có thì bạn chế 1 trong cách sau:
. Nhét cái cảm ứng từ trong cuộn kháng của nguồn Plasma, khi nguồn plasm đóng, có hồ quang, cảm ứng từ nhận tín hiệu, bạn chế chế làm sao để đưa tín hiệu đó về CNC
. Khi start nguồn Plasma, điện áp DC đưa ra đầu cực là khoảng 200vdc, bạn chế chế làm sao để đưa tín hiệu đó về CNC
...THôi 2 cách đó thôi cũng đc.
Bạn nhớ tìm nút có cái hình ngón tay chỉ lên ở dưới góc trái màn hình và nhấn vào đó hộ mình nhé. hi. Chúc bạn thành công!

----------

Mr.L, solero, Thanhvudt, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> - Bạn nên mua nguồn có sẵn tín hiệu ok to move. Hoặc với những nguồn không có thì bạn chế 1 trong cách sau:
> . Nhét cái cảm ứng từ trong cuộn kháng của nguồn Plasma, khi nguồn plasm đóng, có hồ quang, cảm ứng từ nhận tín hiệu, bạn chế chế làm sao để đưa tín hiệu đó về CNC
> . Khi start nguồn Plasma, điện áp DC đưa ra đầu cực là khoảng 200vdc, bạn chế chế làm sao để đưa tín hiệu đó về CNC
> ...THôi 2 cách đó thôi cũng đc.
> Bạn nhớ tìm nút có cái hình ngón tay chỉ lên ở dưới góc trái màn hình và nhấn vào đó hộ mình nhé. hi. Chúc bạn thành công!


Chiêu này của cụ hơi bị hay mặc dù em chưa mò thử  :Smile: 
Em chế cái máy hàn tự động, để bảo đảm có hồ quang rồi máy mới chạy em nhét cái sensor quang trong cái hộp, bịt kín, một mặt hở em bịt bằng cái miếng kính hàn. Khi có hồ quang, ánh sáng nó chiếu qua tấm kính hàn, tác động đến con sensor => ra máy. Hơi loằng ngoằng  :Smile: 

Chiêu của cụ chuẩn hơn, để hôm nào rảnh em mở con máy hàn ra xem có bắt chước được gì không  :Smile:

----------


## Thanhvudt

bác hancatemc có thể hướng dẫn rõ dc ko ạ, cụ thể dẫn tín hiệu ok to move về đấu vào đâu trong bob mach3, mình đang bị cái này không biết khắc phục sao, plasma chưa mồi xong cnc đã chạy, gây sót đường cắt, cảm ơn bác nhiều!!!

----------


## htlb

> bác hancatemc có thể hướng dẫn rõ dc ko ạ, cụ thể dẫn tín hiệu ok to move về đấu vào đâu trong bob mach3, mình đang bị cái này không biết khắc phục sao, plasma chưa mồi xong cnc đã chạy, gây sót đường cắt, cảm ơn bác nhiều!!!


bác vào phần input của mach3 bật chân THC on lên rùi quy định chân input và nối dây ok to move vào, nếu máy plasma có 2 van khí thì bác đấu 1 role 24v vào van khí thứ 2 và role do sẽ đóng cho tín hiệu ok to move

----------

Thanhvudt

----------


## htlb

> Cám ơn các bác, em đã xử lý đc bằng cách tắt cảnh báo hồ quang đi, lỗi này cũng đc hướng dẫn sử dụng cảnh báo rồi mà em chưa coi kỹ. em chụp hình lên các bác coi nhé.
> Nó là: Watch arc Enable
> Nhân tiện cho em hỏi có bác nào quen sài Fastcam không xin chỉ giáo cho em tý, xin đc cám ơn và hậu tạ trước...


chắc máy bác này có THC vì bác đã cắt được hình đầu tiên sang hình 2 mới bị vậy lỗi do phần " arc check time" tăng lên 10s-20s :Cool:

----------


## htlb

> Em mới tậu đc 1 máy CNC Plasma, lắp đặt và mọi chuyện đều ok nếu chỉ cắt một sản phẩm nhưng khi tạo ra một loạt sản phẩm giống nhau thì em nó chỉ cắt đc duy nhất sp đầu tiên rồi dừng lại và báo: "arc break alarm" tạm dịch là "báo động hồ quang bị phá vỡ" có đc không? vậy em phải làm gì? máy Plasma này sài cho CNC có ok không à? Đa tạ các bác nhiều.


bác set lai như hình nhe, ah 2 phần " position** = 00" , cái "speed to lock THC = 95%"
 :Cool:

----------

